
Why we need to keep talking about women in tech - iProject
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31322_3-57431869-256/why-we-need-to-keep-talking-about-women-in-tech/?tag=postrtcol;posts
======
voidr
Those sexist remarks are idiotic to say the least, I don't understand how some
men think that less women in tech is a good thing. But saying that this is why
there are fewer women in tech is a little far fetched.

I find headlines like this nothing more than flamebait.

Talking about the few women in tech problem will not solve it. Blaming it on
men only makes it worse.

I think there are fewer women in tech because tech has a poor presentation in
schools, it lacks marketing and comes off as a nerdy thing.

If you really want to help get more women into tech:

1) stop blaming men

2) visit highschools and talk to young girls who have the right skill and ask
them why would they not consider working in the tech sector

3) do something based on the research

4) Profit!!??

